# Removal of a 12000kva transformer.



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

You'll only kill three or four people with those fumes


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Call the riggers, let them figure it out. Or like you said, chop it up.

I've never chopped up a transformer, but I have had to chop up ups's to get them out of rooms, and I've knocked down walls to remove machinery.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

..don't forget to have all the oil removed.


----------



## greg11 (Jul 28, 2012)

Okay, I'll level with you guys. I'm a second year and don't know all my stuff when it comes to transformers.

There isn't any oil, but the windings are coated in this hardened varnish (translucent brown in color). The varnish is glassy and hard and will "break" off the copper when you strike it or bend the copper (we initially tried unwinding the coils, but it would take years to go at it that way)

There are three man-sized coils, with this inter-woven steel leaf running vertically inside the coils, and connected via interwoven leafing at both the top and bottom. Undoing the leaves on the top took quite a while, but the leaves are still all woven at the bottom (which is unaccecable because they are below the coils, which are heavy as hell). This is why we're thinking of chopping.

WRT fumes, do you think the varnish will generate nasty fumes when the grinder starts cutting?

WRT rigging, it is an old building, and we're just doing a reno, not a total demolish. There's no way to get it hooked up to a crane whatsoever, unfortunately.

Any more ideas? Thanks gents.


----------



## pjg (Nov 11, 2008)

Call the riggers then watch and learn


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Are you guys stealing this?
:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

You should have them do an episode of Dirty Jobs for this. :whistling2:


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Just a thought


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

randas said:


> Just a thought



I had one too...

MSDS


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

you here in Ontario? Where is it ill get it out for lots of $$$$


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...what are the dimensions of the transformer?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

pjg said:


> Call the riggers then watch and learn


wait what did you say we don't allow this kind of ---oh nevermind


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

If you are around s.w or mid west ontario i well come and remove it for free, The price of scrap is up?
but i would use a a cupe of zip cut disks on a grinder or dewalt domolation saw-zall blades they seem to work good. 
good luck.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Sounds like a dry transformer. Cut it up!!!


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

randas said:


> Just a thought


 
The video says it cuts emt, strut, and threaded rod. No mention of transformers.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

12,000 or 1200


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I cut 1 up with a torch before, Sometimes you got to do whats you got to do.. Definitely wear a respirator.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

ampman said:


> 12,000 or 1200


1200 obviously, not 12,000, I was about to comment on the same thing. :whistling2:

You should be able to disassemble each phase winding and remove those one by one, that way you can rebuild and salvage it. There are companies that do this type of thing, and go it for free (They keep the transformer). I would but you are waaaay to far.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

greg11 said:


> Hi all. There is a 12000kva transformer in the basement of a university dorm I'm working in. We're sorta puzzled as to how to remove the thing. It weighs 8000lbs and was put in place when the building was under construction -- the building was built around it.
> 
> We're thinking of getting a hot-work permit and just cutting the windings down and exposing the core of the transformer. We figure we'll be able to get it out piece by piece.
> 
> How have you guys gotten them out of buildings in your experience. Same way? Different?


I don't suppose the stairs are rated for the weight, but these look pretty cool...


http://encoretrucking.ca/media/

the stair climbers that is.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Cutting torch, sledgehammer. And a happy ride to the scrap yard.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Just find one crackhead and tell him two things: where it is and when you won't be there.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Cutting torch, sledgehammer. And a happy ride to the scrap yard.


You can't cut copper with a torch.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

BBQ said:


> You can't cut copper with a torch.


Most salvage yard will not touch that stuff too much due some peoples get too careless with cutting torch what happend once it mixed with moten steel then it become FNG at all more like worthless steel.

I can do that without much issue but Really I will not recomoned anyway.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> You can't cut copper with a torch.


 


Can't...or shouldn't?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Can't...or shouldn't?


Can't as in cannot be 'cut' with a touch. You could melt it with a touch given enough time and a ton of fuel but it cannot be cut like steel is cut.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

wrightch said:


> If you are around s.w or mid west ontario i well come and remove it for free, The price of scrap is up?
> but i would use a a cupe of zip cut disks on a grinder or dewalt domolation saw-zall blades they seem to work good.
> good luck.


 
Just a little advice .... Please proof read your posts.

We don't want people to think all Canadians are illiterate !


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I worked on dismantle jobs and the rigging boys would come in and take things apart, equipment they never saw before. Amazing. Another day of work. Ironworkers.


----------

